# Mac not recognising Epson Stylus R285



## bubslove (Feb 16, 2010)

I have bought a brand new Epson Stylus Photo R285 printer and followed the installation instructions however I keep getting a message saying communication error when I try to print.

When I check the utility (ink levels) it also says communication error, however earlier today I could see the levels BUT it still wouldn't print and the error message came up. Help - I'm at a loss as what to do.

I've pulled out plugs and reinserted them, switched off & switched on the computer & printer. Uninstalled then installed the software again. Can anyone please advise me?

Thanks


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hi bubslove - welcome to TSG. 

What version of OS X are you using? By uninstalling, do you mean resetting the printing system?

I suggest trying a different USB cable too.


----------



## bubslove (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi

Thanks for replying! I'm using an Apple Mac OS X 10.4. I tried 2 different USB cables.

I got it communicating with the printer however the printer is going loopy. It's not printing just feeding paper through, unless I stop loading paper.
Then the paper jam button lights up. This was exactly what happened with the last printer when I tried printing on card (it was ok with paper_ it had been ok with card previously). Because of this I've decided the problem lies with the computer.

I'm going to bak everything up, wipe the computer and start from scratch. Is this a good idea?

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hello again:

Reinstalling your OS is really a drastic measure. Take a look at Apple's article, Troubleshooting printing issues in Mac OS X first. Pay particular attention to the directions to repair disk permissions. I'd definitely try that first!

Hope that helps!


----------

